# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Venison Backsteak, how to cook it.

## Wirehunt

Get the pan hot.
Pour a drink.
Light a smoke.
Put steak on.
Finish smoke and drink, preferably at the same time.
Turn steak.
Light another smoke pour drink.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

Finish smoke and drink, again at the same time.
Take steak off pan and put to the side to rest.
Repeat step two and three.
Once they are done then so is your steak.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

Salt and pepper that sucker, slice to finger size, pour drink and ready to go!!

----------


## Spook

Fill buttered pan with onion slices to 20mm...when they are golden add "butterfly" slices of back steak...cook for a hell of a lot shorter time than it takes to have a smoke...smear steak with honey and soy sauce and touch of salt, cover with onion and pig out.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good to see you back Wirehunt :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Had some melt in  your mouth venison back steaks on Sunday night (plus venison sausages) done on the BBQ.  Take room temperature back steaks, apply Rushy's secret "maranade 30 minutes before ready to cook.  Cook to medium rare, rest, eat.  Make sure not to share with heathens that don't appreciate the finer things in life (like father in law who can't tell the bloody difference betweeen venison and beef).

----------


## veitnamcam

Im home alone so having backsteak for tea with a starter of steak and steak as an accompaniment :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

> Im home alone so having backsteak for tea with a starter of steak and steak as an accompaniment


What about a steak desert?

----------


## Rushy

> Im home alone so having backsteak for tea with a starter of steak and steak as an accompaniment


What better meal could there possibly be?

----------


## Rushy

> What about a steak desert?


Only if it comes with a side of steak.  Ughh man eat meat!

----------


## Spook

> What better meal could there possibly be?


The answer to that is...liver straight from the gut, sliced thin, mushrooms, onions and bacon...make sure you sit over a log when taking a dump after to avoid freckles on your boots.

----------


## Rushy

> make sure you sit over a log when taking a dump after to avoid freckles on your boots.


Now there speaks the voice of experience.

----------


## veitnamcam

My olds love liver so if I get a handy one I carry it out too, Il eat it if its put in front of me but wouldnt cook it for myself.

----------


## Rushy

There is a cafe in Beaumont Street in Auckland called HQ that does lambs liver in a mustard sauce with a big arsed hashbrown .  Damn that is good stuff.

----------


## Toby

Mc Donald's quarter pounders are pretty good too

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mc Donald's quarter pounders are pretty good too


Thats not food its "I cant believe its not food" :Grin:  you can eat them untill your that full you think your going to puke and half an hour later your hungry again :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

yeah your right, best food is outback stew, which isn't really anything its just when me and mates hunt and throw some venison and anything else lying around into the pot. good shit though

----------


## jakewire

Where the boody hell have you been  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outdoorlad

Just had back steak, onions, salad, mashed spuds & a glass of Pinot, pure heaven!

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya.  Pinot Noir has got to be the best wine to go with venison.   A piece of venison and a sip of Pinot together in the mouth and then chewed is as near to perfect as things can get.

----------

